# Plumbers laser level



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Working last week on a job site, ran into one of my friends that was a carpenter. I was putting up ring stays on the walls for my water line when I asked him if I could use his laser plumb laser (the one with the magnet so it attaches to the wall).

I attached it to the stud for my water lines and it worked so great my ring stays looked great, the floor is never level so measuring off the floor will sometimes make your water lines look like crap.

I was thinking about purchasing one of these for this situation, when it got me to thinking more about it, it would be great if they made these lasers with different % of slope so I could use them to do drainage pipe too.

Anyone have anything like this? Would be a great tool to have it the price was right.

Thanks


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I love it and you can draw out plumbing on floor. and L azor to ceiling the y work stop good i have three


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Wasn't there one that would clamp to a floor joist with fall and would site the center of the next hole you had to drill? I borrowed one for a large steam addition. Drilled the banner board and slid in the whole section of steel in a fraction of the time if we would have measured every joist.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Found something similar....PDF


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry, nuubie here, what's a ring stays???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Sorry, nuubie here, what's a ring stays???


Yea. U mean a clevis hanger?? Or stand off clamp ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yea. U mean a clevis hanger?? Or stand off clamp ??


Or touchdown clamps???


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

That's what the call them where I'm from


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

billy_awesome said:


> That's what the call them where I'm from


Don't see them here...


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Have never seen anything like it. Looks like a type of stand-off hanger?


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

I've had a Dewalt one for about 5 years now. I cost about $300 then I'm sure that they are cheaper now. I think thats the model number DW087K


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are the lasers really worth the money? I still use a string and plumb bob. outdated?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Are the lasers really worth the money? I still use a string and plumb bob. outdated?


Never needs batteries...


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Nothing wrong with string and bobs!

I just figure this will be a fool proof way of doing things, even with a chalk line if the two measurements off the ground don't line up the string line won't be level.

I know the dewalt level, its great, I was just in some day dream on if the plumbing bob had an option for slope it would make the job go so much faster and look more professional


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

its a pipe stay..... and other than firing the flooring/ concrete guys, if your really worried just put on one at the start of your run feed yours other on the length and level it as you go. I use lasers all the time, for setting floor drains and flanges etc. But not the kind you talk about. If your doing a long run I can see if making sense but for short runs, I dunno. How about a 4 or six foot level?? Or find a steel stud or something straight and throw your torpedo on it.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I use a Hilti self-leveling laser. It shoots lines, dots, crosshairs etc.

For figuring slope, nothing beats a stick n' laser combo for accuracy.

I do have a level that reads degrees but don't use it for work as I found I don't like just the little "snapshot" of grade it gives you in any given spot. Works good for leveling and grading pinball tables though


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I call those valley hangers. Product names sure vary geographically.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I was told not to quote SPAM.

Its a PITA to get rid of it 

any truth to that ?


----------



## davjowett (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.stabila.com/main.taf?p=1,2[
Check out the mechanical lasers.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> I was told not to quote SPAM.
> 
> Its a PITA to get rid of it
> 
> any truth to that ?


YES YES YES!

Please do not quote spam. It just ads steps to the process.

Also, please use the report button.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*laser level*

stabilla had a nice setup a few years ago holes in a row? drill the first 2 or 3 holes stick the level in the hole fasten it with a nose piece and away you go works great when running water lines thru a bunch of floor joists especially when you are out in the middle of the room trying to get a measurement from a side wall


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

i have a ridgid laser, level cost about $100 but is definetly worth it. I have shot the laser over 500ft and it was still bright.


----------

